# Questions to Ask When Looking for a Barn



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I've never boarded a horse before and if I get another horse, I will have to board it, as we are pretty much out of space at my house! I may possibly be able to board it at my neighbors house... which would be great because he's literally two minutes away. I'm also talking to some people about 15 mins away who have a small, private horse stable/cattle farm. I asked if they would let me work off part of the board and they said they would be more than willing to discuss that option, so I am going on Friday to get a tour of the farm and talk things over with them. I was wondering what questions I should ask? Since I've never had to board, I don't know what issues could arise, things I need to watch out for, etc. Also, any questions they may ask me, as a potential boarder? Thanks!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

What and how often do they feed? How do they determine how much to feed? Where do they feed (individual stall, turned out in a group where anyone could eat anyone else's feed?) Will they give supplements for you and if so, do they charge extra? Will they charge extra for blanketing, for putting on fly masks, for bringing your usually pastured horse inside during really bad weather? How often do people check on the horses?

Where will your horse be kept - stall/pasture/paddock/combo of the above? When will he be in each location, why & with what other horses? How often are stalls/paddocks and water buckets cleaned? Does the fencing look secure and appropriate? Are the barn/stalls/sheds in good repair? Does the facility look clean and well-maintained, and all animals healthy and happy?

If you have a mare, ask if stallions are allowed on the premises and if so, what precautions are in place so you don't get an unwanted foal.

Who's responsible for vaccinations & deworming, and are all horses on the property expected to be on the same schedule with current Coggins? What vets & farriers service the location?

Does the facility close at night, or are you free to come and go at any time. What amenities are you allowed to use? Is there a space to store your tack?

Put everything in writing, especially what specific responsibilities you would have to do in order for a specific amount to be taken off your board.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

What do you feed? How often? How much? Do they have free choice hay? Do they get extra feed in winter? Does the owner have to pay for extra hay? Will they feed owners feed/supplements if requested?

How often are they turned out? When are they turned out? How big is the turnout area? Is there hay? How many horses will they be turned out with? What if it's rainy/very hot?

How big are the stalls? How often are they cleaned out? Is there unlimited bedding? Automatic water? Who is responsible for cleaning the stalls? How often are they cleaned if horse is kept in 24 hours (bad weather, injury etc)?

Do they rug/unrug? Are there extra fees for holding for farrier/vet/dentist? What hours can you visit the property? Are there trails? Is there an arena? If there is, is it always available or used for lessons often? Can you have other instructors in? Are there any particular rules? What is the notice period? Is there a bond? Is there a contract? Is the a quarantine arrival period? Is there a tack room?

A lot of these questions will be answered either on a website or on a contract/rule list. If you're shown around the property these will often be explained to you as well.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Do they smoke in the barn? *eyeroll*


----------



## kelseylane (Mar 27, 2015)

First decide what YOU want in your facility! 

Does it have the arena you want? Are you comfortable with it's price? Are you ok with the rules? If you live in Florida, you probably don't care if they increase feed in the winter or offer blanketing. 

You want a facility that has happy horses, that look healthy. Make sure that the pen you are keeping your horse in is safe (No nails sticking out) I prefer fences that are solid, if they have electric or wire fencing make sure it's tight. Talk with the boarders, too. Are they nice?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

When you arrive at this place, stepping out of your vehicle...
*WHAT IS YOUR FIRST GUT REACTION???*
Neat, clean, dogs running loose, children unattended?
When you enter the barn, turnout shelter and paddock/pasture does it smell?
I saw you said cattle..._but does it smell?
If the horses are using the same barn as the cattle, is the head clearance enough for your horse? Unless you have a pony, 8-10 feet inside if there is a ceiling/roof. You just never know when your horse will throw their head high or pop their hooves off the ground!!

_ A big one for me if this is a cattle operation and the neighbor is offering a space on their farm or in the barn... WHAT DO THEY DO FOR THE FLIES?
Those little pesky cattle flies can drive a horse nuts with the biting...
Will your horse share a pasture with the cattle?... or only horses I guess they must have if you are bringing yours there???

_*Where do they get their feed from and what safeguards do they have to not have the horses get fed the cattle feed?*_ If you're not aware many cattle feeds can be deadly to horses!!
What kind of hay is fed to the horses? Rolls, square bales? Where is it kept and how "dry" is the building keeping that hay supply?
 
_The question about blankets and extra hay/feed in winter is valid even in Florida._
Horses here when it gets cold_ {yes it gets cold here} _get fed extra and many wear blankets. Many wear fly sheets too because those flies if anywhere within miles of cattle are relentless harassing the horses...........

More questions to put on your list and be aware of what you are seeing and looking at.

_Best of luck in finding a new place to call "horsey home"..._
:wink:
_jmo.._


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

water troughs ,pond, auto waterer ? single or shared with how many animals ? 
How clean is the place. 
Tack sheds ? shared ? or private ? 
Toilet facility ?? no one seems to ask about this .. lol .. I would not want people peeing all over my place, or pooping in stalls or trailers..


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you use your own vet and farrier. If not, who do they use? And then you'll want to research them IF you are even willing to switch. I won't go to a barn that doesn't let me use my vet.

How often can you come? Can you come by and see your horse 24/7? I will not go to a barn that tells me I have to call first. A lockdown time at night is fine with me but I want to see my horse any day of the week. 

When is lights out on the arena and can they be turned on if you ride later? For instance, I boarded at a barn that shut the lights at 8PM but you were allowed to turn them on for a ride if you cleaned up the arena and shut down when you were done.

How much turn out do they get? An hour a day is not enough. I would prefer a place that got at least 8 hours of turn out.

How often and when do they clean stalls? What is the feeding and worming schedule.

What do they feed? Do they offer supplements? etc...


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

As to see a list of their barn rules. Do they have such a thing or is it all just verbal promises? Scan down through the list and question anything that is especially important and problematic to you.

In the end, the answers you get from the BO and the reality of the situation is often times two different things. Only the current boarders know what's really going on and whether it's a great place or a miserable experience.


----------



## BrennTann (Feb 18, 2015)

First of all, be sure to know the basics like where your horse will be located, feed types and schedules, and turnout routines. Look at fences, waterers, hay feeders and make sure it will work for your horse. See what the horses look like there, and how the boarders and staff interact with each other and the barn manager and owners. Are the people generally friendly and approachable? Trustworthy? You will be dependent on them, so this is kind of a big deal.

Here are a few things I would look at: (okay, a lot )

1.) Check to see what mandatory vaccinations they have- Coggins, Influenza, Encephalomyelitis, Tetnus, Rhino, Strangles, or whatever else. 
2.) Are you allowed to bring in outside trainers, vets, farriers, chiropractors, etc. Do they need to be supervised, written consent, certified?
3.) Are there closing hours, days, or holidays? When can you ride? There are some facilities around where I am that have very specific hours. I have my horses at home, but if I had to board, that would be a deal breaker for me since I ride at some unconventional hours. 
4.) How does the billing process work & when are bills due?
5.) What is the protocol if I have a problem with another boarder, horse, or staff?
6.) Do you need trailer parking? Is the cost included in board payment?
7.) Horseshoe policy? A friend of mine boarded her horses at a facility with a policy of no rear horseshoes for pastured horses due to the risk of "horseplay."
8.) How are stalled horses turnout times managed during inclement weather?
9.) Is there a helmet policy?
10.) Are you allowed to bring friends, family, dogs, etc?
11.) Are there lessons or events? See if you can get a copy of the schedule. Will it work for you? Are you going to be able to ride during scheduled times, even if you are not in the class? And be sure to check if you have to enroll in classes. For example, some boarding facilities will not let you jump if you are not currently in a class. 

When you look through the boarding contract, be sure that everything is specified. 
- How often is horse fed?
- Brand and quality of grain, what type of hay, how much is fed daily (weight- not "scoops"), supplements & salt (included or do you provide?)
- Boarding package: what type of stall/pen/pasture, size if necessary, are there shelter in pastures?
- What kind of bedding? How deep? When is it cleaned or changed?
- Daily turnout: how long, where, private or in groups?
- Blanketing and removal offered? Extra charge or included?
- For horses in pasture or pens: who is responsible for injury? Who pays vet bills? What if your horse injures another, or vice versa?
- Are dogs or other animals/livestock around? Who is responsive if something happens? For example, a dog chases your horse through a fence, leaving your horse wounded?
- If your horse becomes ill or injured, who cares for him, is there stall rest available, what is the charge? Is hand walking available for recovery?
- Who is liable if your horse damages the property: chewing wood, broken fences, feeders, or waterers?
- What if your horse gets loose? Is there a perimeter fence?
- What security features are there? Are the gates locked at night? Security cameras? Anyone live on premises? What documentation is needed & verified if someone takes my horse off property?


Also check the rules and regulations. See if you are allowed to ride alone, jump alone, bring others. How many people are allowed in the arena at one time? Can horses be loose or lunged in round pens, arenas, etc? And try to talk to the boarders. While the BO and BM are trying to sell you the place, the boarders typically won't hold back.

If everything checks out okay, be sure that you like the _feel_ of the place. You may be spending a lot of time there, and your horse will be living there, so make sure that you both will enjoy it.


----------

